# Aye, anyone else on here drive an SRT4



## sh0tta (Apr 6, 2009)

Sup guys, just as the title says. Just checking to see if i have anything else in common with you other bully owners! 

Here's my "black betty"


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

my cuz has a srt4, actually the car i learned to my a stick in, made me make sure my first car wasnt any boring automatic .its slightly modded and pretty quick for what it is. im just not a huge fan of front wheel drive.

heres my other love besides the puppy.


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice rides. I just have a plane jane ford escape. I used to own this until I sold it like a dumb A55


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

marineguy56 said:


> Nice rides. I just have a plane jane ford escape. I used to own this until I sold it like a dumb A55


sweet ride!!

I like that Camaro too...


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

If we're showing cars, here's mine.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

ooo i really like that one!!


----------

